# Word for the day  acquisitive



## Josiah (May 23, 2015)

acquisitive
[uh-kwiz-i-tiv] 


adjective
1. tending or seeking to acquire and own, often greedily; eager to get wealth, possessions, etc.:
our acquisitive impulses; acquisitive societies.

As I struggle to downsize in anticipation of relocating I've become aware of just how acquisitive my wife has been.


----------



## oakapple (May 23, 2015)

It all looks very neat though Josiah, a lot tidier than our garage and workshop.


----------

